
Ask HN: Programming books that are desk worthy? (reference material) - TbobbyZ
I&#x27;m looking to buy some new programming books and I&#x27;m not sure to go just digital or hardcopy.<p>General programming or ones specific for what stack you work with.
======
LarryMade2
Desk Worthy to me is a good reference guide. Other good books that I don't
need at arm's reach then are "shelf-worthy."

Heres a couple Deskworthy ones: tyling with CSS by Charles Wyke-Smith - very
quick reference to grab to get some CSS point clarified. The Visual Quickstart
HTML guide is good too also for quick reference.

------
applecrazy
No desk would be complete without the C programmer's _K &R C_.

~~~
sigjuice
Also, C: A Reference Manual by Samuel P. Harbison and Guy L. Steele Jr.

------
fredrb
Clean code by Robert Martin if you're an application developer.

~~~
TbobbyZ
This was in my Amazon cart before my original post!

------
randelramirez
1.) The Pragmatic Programmer 2.) The Passionate Programmer 3.) 97 Things Every
Programmer Should Know

------
yunyeng
Code Complete 2

~~~
TbobbyZ
This was in my Amazon cart before my original post too!

------
colund
Java Concurrency in Practice is an example of a nice go-to book if you're into
that

------
Lordarminius
Programming in Ruby;1.9 & 2.0. Dave Fowler et al aka Pickaxe book

------
mlitchard
Foundations of Multidimensional and Metric Data Structures

Hanan Samet

------
vinchuco
What exactly is meant by desk-worthy?

~~~
btilly
Ones worth keeping by your desk either for your own reference or for handing
out to anyone who is interested.

Alternately if your company has a library, ones you'd recommend for inclusion
there.

~~~
TbobbyZ
Couldn't have said it better.

